# Scratched Touchscreen



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just got my 4200NEX a week ago and I done goofed up and scratched the touchscreen. It is about an an inch long scratch and I can definitely feel it. Anyone had luck with Meguiar's PlastX?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if its deep enough to be able to feel it, im afraid you may have to live with it.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Midnite8 said:


> Anyone had luck with Meguiar's PlastX?


With a touch screen...? No.
As Skizer mentioned, I think you're stuck with the scratch...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I can give that a resounding no...scratched mine a while back and PlastX just makes the screen shiny around the scratch LOL


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

Midnite8 said:


> Just got my 4200NEX a week ago and I done goofed up and scratched the touchscreen. It is about an an inch long scratch and I can definitely feel it. Anyone had luck with Meguiar's PlastX?



<sigh>

I feel sorry for you.

Just out of curiosity, what scratched it? (Was it something cool, or did you just look at it the wrong way?)

I'm making asking so I know how easily it would scratch should I get a system with a resistive touchscreen (like the 4200NEX).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think I'll just live with it, when the display is on it's not as noticeable, just when it is off, which I won't be turning it off very often. I already bought some screen protector to prevent anymore scratches

I was reinstalling my airvents and faceplate assembly. Honestly I am not sure what exactly scratched it, might be some plastic that was on the vent trim.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Wet sand it with up to 2000 paper, then PlastX it.


----------



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Wet sand it with up to 2000 paper, then PlastX it.


Can I just wet sand the specific spot or the whole screen?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wet sand a head unit screen..? Sounds like a bad idea.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Midnite8 said:


> Can I just wet sand the specific spot or the whole screen?


 Just the spot, If you carefull there would be no need to sand whole screen.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Wet sand a head unit screen..? Sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Why? I restored scratched turn signals headlights,etc that way. Couple motorcycles instrument clusters that has more electronic in there that average HU screen. Most head units has plastic screen cover before actual display.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Why? I restored scratched turn signals headlights,etc that way. Couple motorcycles instrument clusters that has more electronic in there that average HU screen. Most head units has plastic screen cover before actual display.



There's a huge difference between a clear cover plate and a touchscreen.

Unlike a clear cover plate over a gauge or LCD display cover, the surface of a resistive touchscreen is a very thin, transparent electrode. 

It *is* an electronic component, and it is what makes it possible for you to touch the screen and have something happen. You don't want to sand through it — what good is a head unit with no working controls?

Capacitive touchscreens have a top surface hat tends to be made of glass, which is both harder to scratch and a really bad idea to polish as well - mostly because glass isn't easy to polish properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You right I missed touchscreen part.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I used either PlastX or Mother's power plastic (I have both) and a microfiber cloth to remove a scratch on an Alpine screen recently. The screen had a matte finish and still looked good when I was done.


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

If you are going to attempt that use 3000 or higher grit. 2000 is too low for touch screens. You have a shot but the reality is you'll likely make things a lot worse. The best advice I can give you of you try is be prepared to buy another screen.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

Pariah Zero said:


> There's a huge difference between a clear cover plate and a touchscreen.
> 
> Unlike a clear cover plate over a gauge or LCD display cover, the surface of a resistive touchscreen is a very thin, transparent electrode.
> 
> ...


not sure if the touch screen for that is same as phones, but theres usually a plastic/glass screen, then a digitizer. which is the touch part of the screen.


----------



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

Well for the 4200NEX, it is a Clear Resistive screen. It seems like theres a soft plastic layer on top of where the actual digitizer is. If there wasn't, the digitzer would've been messed up since I can feel the depth of the scratch.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

Frijoles24 said:


> not sure if the touch screen for that is same as phones, but theres usually a plastic/glass screen, then a digitizer. which is the touch part of the screen.


This is a case of resistive vs. capacitive touchscreens. 

The 4200NEX has a resistive touchscreen. Resistive touchscreens have a thin transparent electrode that goes over the display, and there's an air gap between the layers. A tap is registered when the gap is closed by a press.

High end smartphones use capacitive touchscreens. It's a different technology which allows a rigid (and very hard/strong) touch surface - typically using an Ion-strengthened "gorilla" glass, but can use other materials, including sapphire. Most capacitive touchscreens are a single unit - display and sensor are integrated.

Capacitive touchscreens are generally the higher end device; they cost more to make. Resistive touchscreens generally can't do multitouch - no pinch to zoom.

There are finer points, but a little inaccuracy can save a great deal of explanation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

This page intentionally left blank


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This may sound weird, but I hid a scratch on a touch screen with a screen protector, like those used for phones and tablets... Just get a screen protector large enough and cut it to size. 
The protector made the scratch nearly invisible, you could only see it at a certain angle when the light hit it just right and you were really looking for it...

IMHO, taking water and sand paper to a thin, sensitive screen is more likely to end in a disaster than a repair.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Just get a screen protector large enough and cut it to size.



I like that idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Pariah Zero said:


> This page intentionally left blank


----------



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, just ordered a screen protector. Will see if it covers the scratch.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Midnite8 said:


> Yep, just ordered a screen protector. Will see if it covers the scratch.


I hope it works for you like it did for me...


----------



## Midnite8 (Nov 26, 2015)

Put on a screen protector. Made no difference in covering up the scratch. Oh well.. atleast now it is protected from further scratches


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

Midnite8 said:


> Put on a screen protector. Made no difference in covering up the scratch. Oh well.. atleast now it is protected from further scratches


I've had some luck in the past with car wax. It won't remove scratches but it fills them and hides most minor stuff. You'll want one that drys hard and clear. Maybe wax under your cm screen protector and the protector will keep the wax from wearing off.


----------

